
Use of Social Networks by Pan Arab Youth - da5e
http://digbysblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/leaderless-revolutions-are-they-really.html
======
da5e
"They fused their secular expertise in social networks with a discipline
culled from religious movements and combined the energy of soccer fans with
the sophistication of surgeons. Breaking free from older veterans of the Arab
political opposition, they relied on tactics of nonviolent resistance
channeled from an American scholar through a Serbian youth brigade — but also
on marketing tactics borrowed from Silicon Valley."

